# Sub avaiable In NY/NJ



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

I'm looking to sub out my truck this year, and have a buddy do all my drives with his jeep, to me it makes more sense, let me know if anyone's looking. also may have another buddy with a ram 2500 and f550 dump who make look to sub. Located in rockland, will go to north jersey.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

*equipment for hire*

We would like to hire all of your trucks that are available. Our work is in Statton Island, Queens, Bronx, Brooklyn and our rates are 125/hr for the first 8 hours and 75/hr for every hour after for trucks (or 14 hours guaranteed @ 75.00 with 6 hours paid travel time). We are also hireing loaders and dumptrucks for a flat rate of $140.00 for skidsteers, $175.00 for backhoes and small loaders, $225 for large loaders, $150 for dumptrucks over 16 yard capacity. Please call 774-244-1062 or email [email protected] for info. We issue work orders 8 hours ahead of time and if it does not snow you still get paid the 14 hours ($1050.00)


----------



## fireboy6413 (Sep 28, 2008)

sent you a pm


----------

